# Foot Strike, Calf/Ankle Trauma



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Took a full speed foot strike on a tree and it spun the bike and threw me off trail. Immediate pain in Achilles and Calf but I had 10 miles to get out of the forest. I was unable to weight my foot at all and road out downhill with one foot clipped in and one dangling. Some hiking uphill using the bike as a crutch. 4 hour drive home before I could ice or elevate.

Spent 3 days with leg elevated, icing and watching the swelling increase. I notice a small bruise forming on the inside and outside of my foot.

I saw saw my doctor on day 5 after accident and after physical exam he ordered ultrasound to rule out clots and vein issues. Results were positive for no clots/blood flow issues and then he ordered an MRI. All inconclusive as they normally are. No sign of torn Achilles and suspected muscle tears in calf. Doc says to ice and elevate but keep walking on it (Frankenstein style) to maintain blood flow. Now I'm on day 8 and bruising just keeps getting worse. Swelling not going down. Dam high deductible health plans. So hard to justify draining the savings account when my wife has been out of work for months. Not sure what to do since I just can't afford to keep paying $1000 medical bills.

Doctor wants me to go back and see an Ortho and get more tests since he can't find the specific injuries. I'm not sure it's worth it...


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

If it's been 8 days and the swelling is getting worse, the ortho is definitely worth it. Sooner rather than later!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

No fractures? Are you able to bear weight? If pain is not getting worse you might be ok. If pain is increasing then definitely see doc asap.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Bummer man, that's a tough injury, get better man. A good toe strike is no joke. I'm pretty sure I have some torn tendons on my right foot (big toe) from a bad strike last year. Too busy for MRI.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Alternate ice and heat 4x daily....speeds healing, due to improved circulation


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Had somewhat similar issue. Mine ended up being broken fibula and destroyed ankle (Syndesmotic disruption). Have surgery scheduled on mine next week. Def go get X-rays of leg if you haven't. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. After study of the MRI, an Ortho consult says I have a partial tear in my gastrocnemius. Luckily, the Ortho says this does not typically require surgical intervention. Just months to heal before rehab. I am able to walk, but cannot weight the front of my foot. They have put me in an air cast to stabilize my ankle and want me to keep walking to promote blood blow to the injury area.

The compression of the boot has caused the swelling to greatly reduce and pain is manageable. Overall I'm glad I saw the Doctor and shelled out for Ultrasound and MRI to rule out need for intervention, but the as you all know, the bills are painful when employer only offers High Deductible Health insurance. Due to this, I will most likely have to manage my own rehab. Hopefully a smooth road ahead...


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, the original physical examination did not raise any flags for my Achilles because I could move my foot with resistance, but it was limited. This is what steered the doctor to order MRI images of my calf muscle and the original diagnosis of a torn tendon in my calf.

I wore the boot for three months and it seemed like things were improving but I was wrong. I went to a new Ortho who immediately suspected an Achilles rupture. He referred me to a Podiatrist.

I saw the Podiatrist who agreed with the Achilles rupture and ordered new MRI's. 

I had completely ruptured my Achilles and it was self repairing by forming lots of scar tissue but now my Achilles was no longer the correct length and many portions had retracted up.

I had Surgery last Monday and they where able to clean the scar tissue, reattach the two ends and do some attachment sewing to my heel bone. Not the worst case scenario, but still not typical Achilles repair and now I'm facing another three months of no weight bearing and probably a year before full recovery. I've also been told to expect I will never be 100% again due to the remodeling that occurred during the 3 months following the miss-diagnosis.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Bummer about all the wasted time and the damage that was taking place while you thought it was healing. I imagine you have met your deductible by now. Gonna be an impressive scar, good luck in the upcoming year, hope you are back on the bike at some point.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry man that's a nasty injury


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, update on recovery...

I'm about 9 weeks post surgery now. Been in a boot and PT for 3 weeks now. Was making pretty quick and steady progress and have had a bit of a setback. I had progressed to the point partial weight bearing and using one crutch, but now having some sharp ankle pain with any amount of weight bearing. Therapist has had me go back to 2 heel lifts and two crutches and trying to walk with as much weight as possible with no pain. He wants me walking all day to mobilize the joint and work through whatever joint stiffness I have in my ankle.

My new problem is that I'm starting to have severe fatigue in my forearms from crutching so much. I had spent the last couple months on a knee scooter and have gone almost full time on crutches which is causing new problems.

I'm using traditional aluminum crutches but have been searching online for something more ergonomic. Any suggestions, or maybe I'll start a new thread focusing on this.

I was able score a couple in-surgery pics from my doc and thought I'd show them here. Some gore, so enter with caution....and scroll down

Achilles fully ruptured








Fully sewn together, but not pulled tight yet.








Sewn up and pulled tight. You can see the thread coming out of a second incision on my heel. They drilled a hole in my heel bone and pulled everything tight from there.


----------

